# Those Funky Foam labeled Soda Bottles Rarest Labels?



## CreekWalker (Sep 18, 2015)

Here are some soda bottles with very short lived and fragile labels. These may turn out to be the rarest soda labels yet!


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 18, 2015)

More coke, these are 48 oz, previous are 64 oz.


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 18, 2015)

Super rare metallic coated paper label coke, the glue was so bad, the labels pulled loose before they left the grocery store!


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 18, 2015)

1970's Coke case found with the bottles in 2003. Made for the 48 oz. bottles.


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 18, 2015)

Big embossed barrel shaped crown top Dad's Root Beer found in the same bottle dump. These too , came sheathed in rich simulated barrel shaped foam , sort of the polyester pants of 1970's soda bottle. Very few had bell bottom , most are straight leg or skirts.


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 18, 2015)

Another shot of Dad's RB.


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 18, 2015)

J. Hungerford Smith Vanila Fountain Syrup , Humboldt TN found with the foam ones. Paper label was in the first stages of falling apart.


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 18, 2015)

[attachment=image.jpg]
Close up, also found 3 good Coke syrup jugs. Sold two way back and kept one, pics on an older forum post. But will repost, by request. Good luck with the yard and estate sales, and good digging this weekend!


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 18, 2015)

Nice finds. Those are all cool bottles. My girlfriend(who collects only coca cola stuff) has everyone of those coke bottles. Yours look like they were dug. Hope they cleaned up good. Hers are in pretty good shape. I have a good amount of styrofoam labeled bottles also. I don't know how rare they will become but you can still find them around. Very cool stuff!


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks, found them in a store dump. Piles of these, without labels , had to go down 3 feet , to find any with labels left on them.


----------



## sunrunner (Sep 20, 2015)

tomorrow it will tell the tale .


----------



## 2find4me (Sep 21, 2015)

I have seen these in the woods a couple of times, but they were too new for me so I just left them. Are they worth keeping?


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 22, 2015)

If you don't collect them but sell bottles, I think they are worth it. But the labels obviously must be in good shape.


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 22, 2015)

Pick up the nice labeled ones! New collectors need these. One thing, for sure, these foam labels are quickly deteriorated and would be difficult to duplicate!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 25, 2015)

Saw a foam label today. I think it was Hires?


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 25, 2015)

Hires, Dads,... any other root beers with foam labels out there?


----------



## logueb (Oct 25, 2015)

I read somewhere that the one on the left and right of the first picture had a very short life.  Mabye a year or so.  Seemed like when they were accidently dropped on the top that the top blew off and were quickly replaced with the tapered neck.  I guess the bulge in the neck  was sort of like a handle and could be picked up between the fingers. Maybe someone else knows more about this.  They were a lot heavier than the tapered neck ones.  Buster


----------

